# Helmet ears hurting so bad



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

So I picked up a smith maze yesterday and rode with it today. The helmet is Badass don't get me wrong, but for some reason it hurt my ears so bad. It has the audio integration so you cant take the ear parts off. Was wondering if this is something my ears will get used too or am I going to have to get a new helmet.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

I ride with mine on and I never had my ears hurt.. maybe the strap was to tight causing undo stress on your ears? :dunno:


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

LiVeRideFcK said:


> So I picked up a smith maze yesterday and rode with it today. The helmet is Badass don't get me wrong, but for some reason it hurt my ears so bad. It has the audio integration so you cant take the ear parts off. Was wondering if this is something my ears will get used too or am I going to have to get a new helmet.


try riding with a face mask on or removing some of the foam to ease up the pressure.

I had the same issue with my helmet and after a few weeks i stopped noticing it. i found wearing a full face mask really helped. alternatively you can try a larger size helmet.


----------



## Lcdel (Feb 25, 2012)

the top of your ears? happens to me too :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I tried a few helmets before i found one that fit my dome ( and Ears) correctly. Same maker (Smith) same Size, different models fit vastly different.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a Ride Ninja and had a similar problem. The first thing I did was take out the headset. Those things hurt my ears so badly. I just use my regular earbuds underneath the earflaps now. Also, I pulled the foam out of the earflaps and cut it with some scissors to contour the pressure points. It fits perfectly now.


----------

